#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Como obter SCM - 2014

## fredericoafd

Pessoal, Estou para montar um provedor e gostaria de saber quais são os passos para se obter a licença SCM. existem vários artigos no fórum mas estão desatualizados... No caso, eu poderia começar as atividades antes da licença sair?

----------


## ricromero

> Pessoal, Estou para montar um provedor e gostaria de saber quais são os passos para se obter a licença SCM. existem vários artigos no fórum mas estão desatualizados... No caso, eu poderia começar as atividades antes da licença sair?



Se não quiser *correr o risco* da polícia federal bater na sua porta, sugiro que não.

REPITO, *CORRER O RISCO*....não quer dizer que eles irão...mas também não quer dizer que eles não possam ir te visita.

Contrate alguém.

Temos:

www.scmengenharia.com.br
www.vianatel.com.br

Esses são os 2 que me lembro de bate-pronto.

----------


## FabricioViana

Olá Amigo!


Para obter SCM: 

- Ter uma empresa com o CNAE correto (pode ser o CNAE de SCM mesmo ou de "Provedores de Acesso às Redes de Telecomunicações")

- Registrar a empresa no CREA de seu estado. Para isso terá que contratar um técnico ou engenheiro do ramo (depende do CREA do seu estado).

- Pleitear a SCM na Anatel e pagar R$400,00 (uma única vez)

- Após sair a SCM, registrar a estação - R$1.340,80 (uma única vez)

Viu como o custo é pequeno? Não deixe POR FAVOR a Anatel chegar aí antes de você ter sua SCM, pois, de acordo com o novo regulamento da Anatel, os agentes são OBRIGADOS a informar a Polícia Federal caso encontrem serviço de telecomunicação clandestino!

Se precisar de auxílio para tirar sua SCM ou para arrumar alguém no CREA para sua empresa recomendo essa empresa.

Abraços

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Se for para uso próprio(dividir a sua própria rede), acho que uma simples notificação que pode ser Pessoa Física ou jurídica. Se for comercializar,precisa ser empresa, inicialmente não se enquadra ao simples e atender aos quesitos igual a participar de uma licitação(capacitação técnica, financeira, alvárás, nc etc), contrato social, cópia dos documentos dos sócios(se tiver) e parece que até do casamento. Fica muito mais caro o trabalho do contador e escritório de engenharia do que o valor em si.

----------


## Especialista

Amigo, podes abrir sem Licença.

Fui fiscalizado, por denúncia mas o problema é que quem fez a denuncia, tinha ao menos que pesquisar sobre a Empresa que está fazendo essa demanda, os fiscais pedirão para ver a Outorga mostrei eles ficarão muito feliz com agualidade de equipamentos e sistema de gerenciamento que mostrei para eles (LINK DEDICADO, SERVIDOR DEL DE ALTA PERFORMANCE, REDE TODA HOMOLOGADA EM 5.8GHZ, TODOS OS CLIENTES COM CONTRATO E BOLETO ETC...) então fiz um endagamento: e os outros sete piratas com torres e alguns com mastro aqui próximo, vcs não vão fiscalizar, 

*Resposta: Se não houver demanda ou denuncia, não fiscalizamos.*

Obs: Os piratas estão há mais de 5 anos sem uma fiscalização. Isso que estou falando é de uma Capital, agora imagina de for no Interior.

Mas, se vc quiser começar certinho.....

a) Custo com projetos: Vai depender do Profissional ou Empresa que vai fazer sua Acessória (Obs Esse valor baixou muito isso foi o que Paguei)

- R$ 3.500,00 - Projeto do SCM e todo o processo junto a Anatel. 
Do começo até o licenciamento completo do provedor. (Licenciamento da estação está incluso)

b) - R$ 9.000,00 (outorga Nacional) - Pagos à Anatel pela autorização SCM (divididos em3 parcelas após sair o SCM, de 6 em 6 meses - paga a primeira somente após outorga e publicação no Diário Oficial via boleto bancário); 

*OBS: (Esse Valor baixou para R$ 400,00)*

c) - R$ 1.340,80 - Boleto TFI (licenciamento de cada estação.
Geralmente cidades médias e pequenas é necessário licenciar 
apenas uma estação - pagos após o licenciamento e publicação - 
Última etapa do processo); 

d) - Terá ainda de inscrever a sua empresa no CREA (exigência da
Anatel). Esses custos são de sua responsabilidade, pois tem de ser
inscrito no CREA local. (Vc tem que pagar mensalmente para um Técnico responsável Engenheiro de Telecomunicações ou um Técnico em Telecomunicações).

e) Tens que ter CNPJ, inscrição estadual, inscrição municipal, alvará de funcionamento etc...


*Custo Mensal:*

Técnico Responsável: + - R$ 500,00 (Isso depende muito do acordo OBS: NÃO CAI NESSA MÁXIMA QUE VC TEM QUE PAGAR O REGISTRO DO CREA DO RESPONSÁVEL TÉCNICO TODO ANO, JÁ VI ISSO ACONTECER, O REGISTRO É ALGO PESSOAL DO PROFISSIONAL ELES GOSTAM MUITO DE PASSAR ESSE CUSTO PARA O PROVEDOR)
Dica: Eu fiz o Curso de Técnico em Telecomunicações e economizei esse dinheiro.

*Todos mês vc tem que mandar relatório para anatel: (Tem Empresa cobrando de R$200,00 a R$ 300,00 só para Mandar dois relatório, cujas informações são geradas pelo próprio Provedor é muito caro mandar 02 relatórios por esse valor)

*1)*SICI* - Sistema de Coleta de Informações
2) *SFUST* - Sistema de Acolhimento da Declaração do FUST

*Tens que pagar todo Ano:*
Registro da sua Empresa no Crea de sua cidade.
TFF (Taxa de fiscalização de funcionamento) Ano passado paguei R$ 442,26.
E 

Procure uma Empresa para fazer todo processo para vc, e que seja confiável para evitar dor de cabeça e boa Sorte.

Se precisar de consultoria para montar o Provedor, estou a disposição.

----------


## EngenheiroAlvaro

Prezado, vc só estará legalmente perante a ANATEL após finalização do processo de Autorização junto a ANATEL.

Caso esteja operando e seja fiscalizado durante o processo de autorização, tem de estar ciente que poderá ser autuado a critério da ANATEL.

Caso tenha interesse, prestamos consultoria pra obtenção da Autorização de SCM.

A disposição, 

_Engenheiro Alvaro Cunha
CREA 7.914D/MS

__Site: www.engenheiroalvaro.com.br_
_Email: [email protected]_
_Skype: alvarocsfilho_
_Fone: 67 8401-6704 (VIVO) / 67 8180-2252 (TIM) / 67 91579822 (CLARO) / 67 84638775 (OI)_

----------


## Especialista

Já Tenho a Outorga, e sou o técnico responsável pelo provedor, aqui está tudo ok.

----------


## SantiagoMG

Não compensa trabalhar sem licença. Se vc quer trabalhar de forma séria a primeira coisa que tem q pensar é tirar a licença.

Provedor trabalhar sem outorga SCM é mesma coisa que motorista querer trabalhar sem Carteira de habilitação, não faz sentido. Pode até passar muito tempo sem ser fiscalizado, mas se for fiscalizado o que vai pagar de multa é mais caro do que a própria licença.

----------


## fredericoafd

Mas para obter licença SCM não é necessário enviar projeto algum para a Anatel, correto? O projeto é o 2º passo quando for registrar a estação, correto?

----------


## FabricioViana

> Mas para obter licença SCM não é necessário enviar projeto algum para a Anatel, correto? O projeto é o 2º passo quando for registrar a estação, correto?



Oi! Para dar entrada no pedido, uma das coisas requeridas é justamente o projeto da sua rede, assinado por um engenheiro de telecomunicações ok?

Abraços
Fabricio

----------


## FabricioViana

É uma descrição técnica de sua rede. Como é feito o acesso, quais equipamentos ela terá, etc!

Abraço!
Fabricio

----------

